# Bluegill, Hybrid or Both



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I haven't had much time for fishing but did manage to get a few minutes on my pond last night. I thought some might be interested in pictures comparing Bluegill, Hybrid Bluegill (Green sunfish X Bluegill), as well as a Hybrid Bluegill x Bluegill.

Standard Bluegill, 4 years old 









Hybrid Bluegill, 2 years old









Generation X. This is what you get when a male hybrid bluegill breeds with a female standard bluegill


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I fish several ponds that were built 4-5 years ago, and stocked with hyrbrid sunfish and bass 4 years ago. The ponds are private and lightly fished. Catch and release only. The hybrids haven't grown all that well, some are 8-9 inches, but they average about 6 inches. I am catching some small green sunfish now, this worries me. I don't want green sunfish. They don't seem to grow well, and can eat small fish without a problem. I think that this pond needs plain old bluegills for the long term. What will these hybrids eventually return to after multiple generations? Bluegills, green sunfish, or what? If they return to bluegills will they breed as successfully as a full blooded bluegill?


----------

